# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Siembra de chia

## cesar0557

Necesitamos propietarios o asociaciones que puedan arrendar desde 40 hectareas que esten ubicadas entre los 2,000mt. dobre el nivel del mar, que esten la mas planas posibles y con posibilidad de riego para iniciar siembra de la CHIA. El alquiler seria anual renovable. Tambien podria ser el arriendo de la Hectarea con la mano de obra del agricultor.Temas similares: Siembra aji amarillo siembra de alfalfa Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios en importación de semillas y granos de chía Siembra de granadilla Siembra del Agua

----------


## Fernando Malpartida LL.

Estimado Cesar, tenemos terrenos disponibles mas 100 has, en la Zona de Sayan con agua disponible , buen clima y buen suelo todo el año. ah pero estamos por los 500 a 600 msnm. si te animas comunicanos.
Agricola La Candelaria S.A
Ing : Fernando Malpartida LL.
Fono : 992583409
email :arariwa25@hotmail.com

----------


## cesar0557

Hola Fernando, agradecemos tu comunicacion pero las instrucciones son terrenos sobre los 1500 msnm.  
Muchas gracias. 
CESAR

----------


## edi_parihuana

hola quiero producir chia estoy sobre los 1400msnm soy de tacna...

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Tengo entendido que la demanda internacional de chia es muy buena en la actualidad, así que puede ser una buena opción sembrar este producto, y más si es con certificación orgánica. Si tienen información al respecto, por favor compártanla. 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## Giselle

> Necesitamos propietarios o asociaciones que puedan arrendar desde 40 hectareas que esten ubicadas entre los 2,000mt. dobre el nivel del mar, que esten la mas planas posibles y con posibilidad de riego para iniciar siembra de la CHIA. El alquiler seria anual renovable. Tambien podria ser el arriendo de la Hectarea con la mano de obra del agricultor.

 
Buenos dias Cesar,
Estoy interesada en la siembra de Chia, estoy entre 1,700 y 2,000 mt sobre el nivel del mar.
Zona de Contumaza en Cajamarca.
Tambien tengo hectareaje con agua en alquiler.   No son planas.
Si estan interesados, mi correo electronico es:   giselledevilla@yahoo.com
Gracias.
Giselle

----------


## jessermendez

Hola Cesar
deseo sembrar Chia, necesito semillas
favor contactarte jmendezp@g-in.com.pe

----------


## ipex

se siembra en costa y valle interandino y ceja de selva sin problema alguno

----------

